# removing skin????



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

My little kindle friend took a dive out of my hands.. He hit the floor and went to kindle heaven. He currently has a beautiful skin on. I am suppose to get his replace ment monday. Okay so has anyone ever taken a skin off of one kindle and put it on another kindle. Or am I out for that also. I have cried over the loss of my friend and going through withdraws since friday evening. 

Also does anyone know if you are in one place in a book on one kindle and transfer everything over to the new kindle will you be in the same place in the book?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you had Annotations Enabled, which is the default, you should be at the same place in all of your books, as long as your WhisperNet was on as well.

You can remove the skin and put it on the new Kindle. Just go very slowly and be patient.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, go slowly, be patient. If you do stretch it out a bit too much, I hear a hair dryer will help shrink it back up a bit.

So sorry to hear about your Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, how horrible. So sorry about the loss of your Kindle.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss but I hope you new Kindle arrives soon.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Glad to hear another is on the way!


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I got my new unit and started removing the skin and it does not stick like the original. So my little friend will be getting a new skin.. Now my new problem is that this new unit does not know how to connect to whisper net. So it may have to go back to Amazon. That will be my 4th unit. The first one the screen froze and would not change at all, #2 hit the ground Friday and went to kindle heaven, Now #3 will not connect..   See what the techs figure out.


----------

